# Any reason NOT to get the Cateye Strada double wireless?



## skhan007 (May 18, 2012)

I am looking for a way to track speed, distance, time, and cadence. This one seems to do all of that for about $100. My wife and son are runners and swear by Garmin, but they are so expensive and I don't know what extra features I'd really be getting for double to triple the price.

If anybody is totally happy with their Garmin Edge, please let me know how it's superior to the Cateye. I don't mind going for the more expensive unit if it has useful features. Thanks in advance.


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

I love my Cateye Strata Double. I haven't used the Garmin, but for $100 (you can find it on sale for less) it is a great little computer, reliable, and easily to use.


----------



## Kneedragon (Jul 27, 2010)

I love my Edge 500. 

It's superior to the Cateye because it generally captures more data
- tracking heart rate, for perceived level of effort
- tracking power, for actual level of effort (you'll need a power meter for this)
- GPS location, so you can see where you've gone and compare rides

And all of this is captured for your whole ride and you can use Garmin Connect (or other tools) to analyze your rides.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I have an older Cateye CD-300DW and it's been very reliable. As far as dedicated cycling GPS units like the Edge I don't think they are for me. I like my primary bike computer to be something that I don't need to think about recharging on a regular basis. I like it to just sit there on the bike and record miles, time, etc. So for GPS track recording and figuring out "gee, where would I end up if I took this road?" I use my Android phone in my back pocket with My Tracks and Altitude Retriever. I know some phones have crappy GPS but mine is fine. I typically have a data connection but you don't have to have one on your ride. GPS simply doesn't need that and maps can also be cached as well.

I'm not saying the Garmin units like the 500 are bad, far from it. I'm already carrying my phone on rides and it's got far more flexible and powerful software on it and a full color screen (should I need to use it). Anything My Tracks records can be exported and used with any major sports software or sites.

If an Edge 500 fell of a truck in front of me I'd grab it but for full retail it's not what I need.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I bought one in the winter to put on my trainer bike since it takes speed off the back wheel. Works fine.

I was disappointed that the cadence reading is always secondary and very small & hard to read. Overall the display could be larger and more readable, and I would have liked to be able to make cadence the primary display.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I got one for $75 from REI over a year ago. I love it. My only problem was I didn't install the magnet on the crank properly & it broke off while on the trainer. The zip ties are not a standard size. But the product is awesome. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've owned the 300 series double and currently run the Garmin Edge 705 and they are both great computers but are two different gadgets. 
The Cateye 300 that I had was the "double" system that place the pickup on the chainstay for speed and cadence. 
It worked great and got lots of use. It was easy to setup and use. I used it for my road bike for a while then it went on my MTB after that.
I ended up going with the Garmin unit later since I wanted to add HR with mapping option. 
Great for going out for a ride without caring about where you are going since you can always find you way back home. The Garmin also can be used as a standalone travel GPS mapping unit if you rent a car or a bike while on holiday(as long as your mapping includes travel destination but you can purchase other maps). 
Since the new Cateye 400 series has the HR capabilities you have that option too. 
Either units are great depending in your needs. 
If I remember correctly; you are involved in scouts? 
Another reason to lean towards a Garmin perhaps might be that you can get Topo maps and load that up and take it into the field with you.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have cateye products on all three of our bikes and really like them. Never had a problem with any of them


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

skhan007 said:


> I am looking for a way to track speed, distance, time, and cadence. This one seems to do all of that for about $100. My wife and son are runners and swear by Garmin, but they are so expensive and I don't know what extra features I'd really be getting for double to triple the price.
> 
> If anybody is totally happy with their Garmin Edge, please let me know how it's superior to the Cateye. I don't mind going for the more expensive unit if it has useful features. Thanks in advance.


I have a Garmin 800. Admittedly a lot more money than the CatEye. However, I love being able to see distance, instant speed, average speed, average cadence, instant cadence, elapsed time, time of day, heart rate, etc all on one, large easy to read screen. (PS - that is user-configurable for both what is displayed and how/where.) On the Cateye you need to scroll through multiple to see anything more than two given datapoints at a time.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Garmin 500 is well worth the extra $$$. I went through 3 different computers and used my phone as a GPS tracker. Finally I got sick of the phone cutting out and having to merge the data from my ride in my head. The Garmin does it all and it loads into Strava nicely. In short, don't waste your money on computers that you ultimately will not like....just get the Garmin 500.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I really like being able to upload my rides to a website Garmin Connect, Strava or whatever you like. To me its a must have capability. I love my Garmin 500. If you want to spend less, there is the 200. You can also use a smart phone app in addition to a traditional device like the cateye.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I had the V3 and liked it a lot. Then a friend sent me all these graphs from a ride we went on, including elevation data, like feet climbed, various grades, heart rate info, a map, etc. I gave away the Cateye and got an Edge 500. I think it is far superior and has greatly enhanced my enjoyment of the sport largely because of posting my rides on Strava, and more importantly finding other cool rides in the area by seeing where other people are riding. For me, I'm way more interested in climbing than miles. When I got the 500, I could quit carrying the separate altimeter I was using.

The V3 is good, but cadence always has to be really small and hard to read. Buttons are a little tough to push. There are more view options with the 500.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a Cateye Strada for a new bike earlier this year, and had a Cateye Micro before that. Happy with them both. 

Having said that, I now wish I had spent the extra money on the Garmin. Being able to record data is a big plus, especially for GPS data, which allows you to track your workouts with Garmin Connect or Strava.

If my wife doesn't pick up on the hints and get me an Edge 500 for my birthday or Christmas this year, I'll be buying one myself next spring.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Any reason not to get it? Ummm, nope. Not that I can think of.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I couldn't see the numbers, I gave mine away. (over 40 and need reading glasses now) Picked up the 500 instead, works great. Got the wife riding, gave her my 500 and got the 800, even better.


----------



## strohman (Apr 7, 2006)

I had the Cat Eye C2, which is basically the same computer. I never cared for it. The numbers are small and tough to see while moving and there are 4 buttons with too many different screens to scroll through. I honestly didn't ever master everything that it did since I usually got frustrated with the endless screens.

I just got a Garmin 500 and I love it. I was put off by the price at first, but when you see what people spend on some pedals, or shoes, or helmets, or carbon bottle cages... It's also nice being able to upload your rides and track your progress and analyze so many different areas. 

This was my 2nd Cat Eye and it will definitely be my last. I don't find their computers to be at all user friendly.


----------



## wilki (Jun 9, 2004)

My wife had the Cateye V2. Screen and buttons too small. Hard to read some of the outputs. I personally have the Edge 500 and love it but realize its more money. My wife has gone to the Bontrage Node which has much better screen and buttons than the CE for roughly the same price. Plus the Bontrager is also ANT+ so you can add power, mix and match HR straps.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Had the Cateye, but found my HID headlights interfered with its signal. Got a Garmin 500 and wondered why I didn't do that sooner. It's so much better at everything and for not much more if you shop for pricing.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got both. I like the Garmin's features already mentioned: I like downloading and using the data. Is it worth the extra? I don't stare at my Edge 500 and think "damn, wish I hadn't spent that extra $100".


----------

